# Wireless Side Panel Fan Power Interface... Help!



## bclark11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am building a gaming computer and was wondering if there was a company that sells the side panel fan wireless power interface like the one's used in Alienware's Desktop series. That way I don't have to unplug a molex cable every time I want to remove the side panel on my comp. 

Thanks,

-BMC


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Not sure if one is made, but look into door electrical contacts.


----------

